# Picked up a v10 f350 today



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Williams Ex Co said:


> Very nice truck for 7K..... Was it a state/muni auction?



It was a public auction. (In canada)

This is a big auction yard. There are usually several fleet trucks. And several public units too. I think they went through 250 trucks.

And lots of xl models. which also happen to be my choice, for the simplicity and rubber floor.:thumbsup:


You should have seen some of the trucks from the coal mines.

one of them was 1 yr old rusted to hell. with 40k. A reg cab 4x4 sold for $5k. These were BEAT UP.

never even been registered.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

angus242 said:


> How about one of these :whistling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Huh, no belt, no zoom, zoom :shutup:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

CCCo. said:


> Huh, no belt, no zoom, zoom :shutup:




looks like it may run hot too.:laughing:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

dkillianjr said:


> Hey hugh welcome back to the v10 club:laughing: It looks like a nice truck!
> 
> 
> 
> Dave



so you did buy that v10 you were talking about last year?


Hows the mileage?
reg cab?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Nice Truck :thumbsup: Good luck with it...now you need a gas-station.

My buddy got one...he cannot fill it up fast enough....


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Friend of mine has a 2008 RCLB F-350, he has gotten a best of 11mpg empty. When the sander and the plow are on he gets an average of 5.5 mpg. But he claims it has great power for pulling his mini-ex and dump trailer.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Gas mileage is irrelevant for HD work trucks.

No one has ever bought a HD work truck for the gas mileage.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Gas mileage is irrelevant for HD work trucks.
> 
> No one has ever bought a HD work truck for the gas mileage.


I would. That new ford TD is very tempting. I has some great numbers. I tow under 10k so it's pointless for me.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice find!!!


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Tattoo said:


> Nice find!!!



thanks, :thumbsup: It was michener allan auctions by the airport. It was an atco gas truck. I
have you picked up any new work yet?


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

hughjazz said:


> so you did buy that v10 you were talking about last year?
> 
> 
> Hows the mileage?
> reg cab?



Yup, so far so good. Its just a regular cab, sometimes I wish I would have got the extended. As for the mileage its not the best:laughing: I seem to get the same whether I'm towing or not. The dash says I've been getting around 8.5mpg If I get on the highway I can get around 9.5mpg. If I'm towing a real heavy load its gotten as low as 7mpg. I just try and keep my eyes closed at the gas stations:laughing:


I keep thinking about getting that five star tuner once I get some extra money. It seems like a lot of guys over at the FT site like it.



Dave


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

hughjazz said:


> thanks, :thumbsup: It was michener allan auctions by the airport. It was an atco gas truck. I
> have you picked up any new work yet?


Not yet...... I am starting to get nervous now!!


----------



## greengarden (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice truck, let's here some high r's and low gears. Can't beat the price, i want a diesel next time.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice truck!. How much in US currency is $7000 Canadian now?


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Warren said:


> Nice truck!. How much in US currency is $7000 Canadian now?


$6967.80 american dollars


I drove it home tonight, it was dog tracking a bit with the broken leaf

but it was smoooth and quiet.

seems like it will be a beast. The fuel gauge never moved on a 40 mile trip:thumbsup:

I'll get some used o.e.m. leaf packs and get it fixed on saturday.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

sounds like it needs a fuel gauge too:laughing:

j/k ... Nice truck... for a ford


----------



## Mitchell Const. (Jan 25, 2009)

The unresponsive throttle in park and neutral is normal it is so you can't over rev the engine I get s out 12.5 to 14 empty with my 06


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

good to know that's normal,, thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Theophilus20 (May 19, 2010)

i looked into getting a 99' King Ranch Crew Cab 4X4 here in MT with the V10.
26,000 miles on it. 8000$ from a private seller.
The reason i wanted it was because i was going to put a Gear Vendor Transmission in it and get upwards of 20mpg.
After talking with the guys at Gear vendor, they said they didnt reccomend it because there was a tuning issue between the motor and the transmission that their transmission would mess up.
So i passed on it.
Since then, i have talked with two ppl that have Gear Vendor Transmissions behind their V10s with no complaints.

I still might try it.
http://www.gearvendors.com/

They say that with a Gear Vandor, the milage you are getting at 45mph is what you will be getting at 65mph. Thats a huge increase.
That makes a V10 more apealing to me.


----------

